# The title is up to you



## Furlock (Mar 13, 2008)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## MyaLover (Mar 13, 2008)

I really like this, I dont know why, but I think it is visually interesting and im sure the boat is just a old life boat or something but the angle makes it look like it is HUGE!  I like it


----------



## Tinkgrrbell (Mar 13, 2008)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## Miaow (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## neptune000 (Mar 14, 2008)

how about "Noah's Ark" :mrgreen:


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 14, 2008)

I like!


----------



## mdw (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice! Great b&w conversion and composition.


----------



## Coldow91 (Mar 14, 2008)

Such as awesome shot! really leads your eye right in. but personally hate the border


----------



## Lorielle99 (Mar 14, 2008)

love it. i call it "heart in a cage" because the boat looks like a ribcage.


----------



## Furlock (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi, here my turn for replies:

MyaLover, that's a comment! I believe the angle and using a WA gave that situation. Just luck. And yes, it's a fisherboat, not so big at all.

Tinkgrbell, thanks a lot for your nice comment. One word, and encouraging.

Miaow, it's a pleasure. Thanks for your nice comment, too.

Neptune..., coming from a God like you, this will be the title, if no other gods enter the game, of course (lol).

Sarah, thank you for your nice comment. My pleasure.

MDW, thanks for your nice and technical comment. My pleasure.

Coldow, I hate borders too. Then I love them. Then I hate them. Somewhere in between all that voices in my head the organized Miguel turns up, and finishes the discussion. Sometimes with, and others without a border. Thanks for your nice comment.

Lorielle... so you must be the second God, and therefore also you are holder of an official title. We could start mixing, taking Neptunes title into account. "Noahs heart in a cage", but... let's see if there are some more gods around, if you don't mind. I love that you love it.


Very nice to see so much comments. Thanks a lot, folks :blushing:. 


Regards,

Miguel


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 15, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## danir (Mar 16, 2008)

Very nice Miguel.

Dani.


----------



## ptcruza (Mar 16, 2008)

I love this! You could go with Noah's Heart in a Cage in a cast away world.


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 17, 2008)

Gilligan's island???

- great shot


----------



## Furlock (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Catch22, thanks for your nice comment. 

Hi Dani, thanks for yours.

Hi ptcruza, thanks for that nice comment, and with you, a third change to the title. Thanks a lot.

Hi Mesoam. Thanks for the next change in the title.



Now, this is becoming interesting. I'll have to expand a little the titlework, so how about this, for the moment:



*Noah's Heart in a Cage*
(The _Cast away Worlds_ Edition)
- Chapter One: Gilligan's Island -







Kind regards,

Miguel​


----------



## Furlock (Mar 26, 2008)

Once again, we'll need a title for chapter two.


Enjoy!!!











Kind regards,

Miguel

(For Coldow: no frame this time... thought about your critic)


----------



## SBlanca (Mar 26, 2008)

muy buenas las fotos


----------



## KOrmechea (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd call the first one _Ashore_, or something to that effect.  Nice image.

The second one doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Furlock (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi there,

thanks for your nice comments, Stefano and KOrmechea. Yes sir, the second photograph is a difficult one, but that's how a book should look like. First chapter is great, the second one leads to a bit of confusion.

Well, I cannot think about the title for this chapter. That would ruin the game of participation and would be a bad return for such nice work we've done on the first chapter, right?

Who can find that difficult title?


Regards,

Miguel


----------



## Traxtor (Mar 28, 2008)

I love the first picture. The second one, hmm.. well it reminds me of cast away.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Apr 1, 2008)

yay!!!! i love that you used my title. well kinda. lil collabopration haha


----------

